# tappan lake



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

Im Heading down to tappan lake on saturday afternoon wondering if anyone has fished down their yet and if the crappie are biting. ill let you guys know how it was.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Lake is still at winter pool level when I drove by a few days ago. Better check if you plan on using a boat that the ramps are accessible. Good luck.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

The lake is pretty low. I put my boat in Wednesday along with 4 other dumbies. The H2O temp was 42 degrees. Good luck sir


----------



## GerthyONE (May 4, 2010)

Not sure about atwood specifically, but timber layin in the lake about 6-8 foot of water was key for me earlier in the week at other local lakes. the crappie bite is real lite this early in the spring.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

greendragon said:


> The lake is pretty low. I put my boat in Wednesday along with 4 other dumbies. The H2O temp was 42 degrees. Good luck sir


As long as we're able to launch that's all i'm worried about. I just need to get out of the house!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

caught one eye


----------

